# I bought her a new dress!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I was so bummed out that my Springer was made in Brazil, that I had to buy her something to make me feel better. The grip was only $45.00 at the gun show. It wasn't made for ambi saftey, but my trusty Benchmade Griptillian fixed that problem. I carved out the same groove using the Stock grips as a guide and Wha-La! She all dressed up...but she's still Brazilian. Why are some Springers made in Brazil?
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4743/dsc0273tvk.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1840/dsc0274c.jpg


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Latin Lovers are HOT!
Don't worry.....Be happy! :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 9mm 1911..It's one of the best shooting pistols I've ever had. 









Mine says Brazil on the underside.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

Does it shoot well for you?:smt082 Who cares where it was made, SA will still work on it for you if you want them to. 
The SA custom shop does great work. 
If you like it and it shoots for you, knock yourself out and shoot the daylights out of it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

D-Ric902 said:


> Does it shoot well for you?:smt082 Who cares where it was made, SA will still work on it for you if you want them to.
> The SA custom shop does great work.
> If you like it and it shoots for you, knock yourself out and shoot the daylights out of it.


+1
At the end of the day it's still a Springfield:smt023


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sigcrazie what kind of finish is your Springer? I can't tell because of the glare


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have a 9mm 1911..It's one of the best shooting pistols I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DevilJohnson, that's a beauty..I am saving for my next puchase hopefully in the fall time frame..I want to buy a 9mm in 1911 model .. And that Springfield is my #1 candidate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!!..It's a fantastic shooter. Springfield makes some of the best 1911's in my opinion. I got that one at a gun show (from an FL dealer) for all of 550.00. If you look around a little you can probably find some pretty good deals on one.


----------

